
Denmark is building a 'wall' on its German border. To stop pigs - ohiovr
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/01/29/denmark-building-border-wall-stop-spread-african-swine-fever/2715792002/
======
jtlienwis
The Danes have been working on walls to separate from Germany from at least
the time of Charlemagne. Its called the Danevirke.

------
ohiovr
African swine fever is highly contagious and has a near 100% mortality rate.

Only affects swine thankfully.

